# Vinyl Review: TRANSVINYL by World-Paper



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

I have been doing vinyl transfers for about 3 years now. When I find something new I like to try it. 

I ordered the black 19" version from eBay. 

*It came shipped in a small tube, and it is rolled up on itself (without a cardboard tube in the middle) I HATE when vinyl is rolled like this. It always comes unrolled on the cutter and all ends up in the floor. 

*It's much thicker than most other vinyls that I have used. 

*It has ZERO tack to the carrier. Once a part comes off the carrier, it will NOT lay back flat. It just flops. 

* I had to cut with force far greater than I use on most heat vinyl, it almost cut through the carrier (I can feel the cut marks on the other side) and it still will NOT weed. 

* It smells terrible, I got a headache just from TRYING to weed the pieces I cut. 

* The carrier is frosty in color. Not clear. I tried pretended to line up a contour as if I was going to layer it, the frost color made somewhat more difficult than clear carriers.

They said it has a 7 day return policy, I contacted them tonight to see if they honor that, as this is terrible material.


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up! As I order other things from them, I'd probably end up trying that vinyl at some point, I'll make sure to steer clear from it!


----------



## lneal03 (Apr 24, 2012)

So what vinyl have you had a good experience with?


----------



## HeatImpressive (May 24, 2014)

Wow. I don't know what you're talking about, hextex. I always buy Transvinyl from World-Paper. I get the best results with it, it's my favorite. Personally, I prefer a non-stick backing on my vinyl. I customize a lot of little league jerseys for the teams in my neighborhood. The thickness of Transvinyl makes it perfect for jerseys with holes. It is true that this vinyl is not the greatest for same detailed graphics, but the price makes it perfect for larger graphics like player numbers. 

I had no problems cutting or weeding Transvinyl either. I always use the set my heat press to 305°F and press with medium pressure for about 20 seconds. Just let it cool for a minute before peeling for the best results. It doesn't have to be ice cold, but you can't peel immediately.


----------

